# "Sightings/Distressed" section



## webkrawlerr (Oct 4, 2012)

"There is a "Sightings/Distressed" section that is a Private forum. You must be a TUG Member (nominal annual fee)"

I am a new TUG member and paid the annual fee.

How do I find this Sightings section?

Any help would be appreciated

David


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi David - You have not changed your user profile to reflect the fact that you are a member, so you don't have access yet.  (Look under your blue user name - it still says "guest.")  

Click on *BBS HELP* in the blue bar, and scroll down to the last link for instructions.  Once you have changed your status, you will find that forum right below the TUG Lounge.


----------



## webkrawlerr (Oct 4, 2012)

Fixed..thanx


----------

